# Is there any place to buy replacement parts in the Vancouver area?



## Anklesteiner (Oct 27, 2016)

Trying to get a 30 gallon tank setup. Have both a Flural 3 Plus and a Aqua Clear 50 filter but the Flural 3 Plus needs the actual filters and the Aqua Clear 50 needs an intake stem and a extension tube so I was curious if there is any store in the Vancouver area that would sell these things?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Try calling some of our sponsors on the BCA forum, sounds like pretty easy stuff to get your hands on locally.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I have seen those parts at Rogers on Scot road he has some used equipment also


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

King Ed's maybe?


----------



## Jcmalouie (Apr 2, 2015)

qyrus said:


> King Ed's maybe?


yes king ed does sell both parts.


----------



## Anklesteiner (Oct 27, 2016)

Awesome. Thanks for all the help. I'll try King Edd's this weekend.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

I know this might be a little late but you're in Burnaby so I would check J&L as well.. They would likely carry those things and might be the cheapest as well


----------

